# Wie erstelle ich das World of Warcraft-Logo in Illustrator?



## Fleck06 (18. Februar 2006)

ich möchte versuchen das WoW-Logo nachzubauen... mir geht es dabei hauptsächlich, um den ornamentischen Rand... kann mir dabei jmd helfen? am besten per ICQ!

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Februar 2006)

Hi,
also so auf die schnelle würde ci hdir sagen garnicht, was eigentlich nicht stimmt nur wirst du die komplexen Verläufe im Schriftzug und im blauen Hintergrund selbst mit dem Verlaufsgitterwerkzeug in Illustartor CS nicht hinbekommen.
Ansonsten legst du dir am besten das Logo in den Hintergrund und veringerst die Deckkraft nach Wunsch etwas (Pfeil oben rechts in der Ebenenpalette und dann auf Optionen für Ebene1 oder so und dann geht da ein Fenster auf wo du ein Häkchen bei Bilder abblenden auf ? % stellen kannst).
Nun nimmst du dir das Pfadwerkzeug in die HAnd und zeichnest die Outlines nach und füllst die entstehenden Flächen mit Verläufen oder Farben.
Vielleicht bekommst du ja auch ein ansehnliches Ergebnis mit dem Tracetool von Illlustrator CS2. Damit habe ich aber noch nicht gearbeitet und kann dir deshalb nicht bei den Einstellungen helfen.

Hoffe schonmal geholfen zu haben ansonsten nochmal Melden und Frage stellen  .

Viele Grüße


----------

